# Ortsveränderliche Geräte



## wincc (14 Januar 2009)

fallen Maschinenkomponenten die mit Hartingstecker gesteckt werden unter Ortsveränderliche Geräte???

zb Pumpenwagen mit Pumpe und Notausschalter darauf 

oder Walzenwaagen mit Not-Aus / Sensoren / PosmoA-Antriebe


??? wie müssen die geprüft werden? *vde*


----------



## Mike369 (14 Januar 2009)

Wenn er nicht fest angebracht ist sondern von Hand bewegt werden kann ist er ein orsveränderliches Gerät
mfg
Maike


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2009)

*ortsveränderliche Betriebsmittel:*


> sind Betriebsmittel, die während des Betriebes bewegt werden oder die leicht von einem Platz zu einem anderen gebracht werden können, während sie an den Versorgungsstromkreis angeschlossen sind.


Falls es denn bei Dir ist: DIN VDE 0701/0702

sonst elektrische Maschine: DIN VDE 0113

Prüfung/Messwerte:

http://www.beha.com/st_beha_wir_fibel.html

Gruß


----------

